
Dave Beazley: Putting all of my Past PyCon/IPC Presentations on Slideshare - j2d2j2d2
http://dabeaz.blogspot.com/2010/09/putting-all-of-my-past-pyconipc.html
======
drallison
Bravo David! David is a clear and insightful presenter of all things Python.
His Python Essential Reference is just that, essential. I have six copies, two
each of each of the three editions/ Three editions because Python is an
evolving language which pays attention both to backwards compatibility and to
occasional housecleaning to remove the accumulated cruft.
<http://www.dabeaz.com/>

